# Your signature unit, we all have one, just like a favourite



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Now I've seen favourite units done but what about those units that the club/GW shop you go to recognises you by. This can range from a unit combo or group to just your individual character that just owns everything.


Lets get the ball rolling: Mine is my shoota boyz Nob. He seems to survive till the end even though his entire squad has been killed and he usually kills lots of stuff in return. He always seems to survive longer than my warboss and he kills more stuff.

Other than him it would have to be my scratch built tanks, I take those out and everyone knows they are mine. 

So what is yours?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

My signature units are probably my Deff Dredds, but I really like using the AOBR Warboss, especially when it comes to hunting tanks.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ever since I bought a Defiler, I have played it in every single game, without fail. Does the job most of the time as well, with him either being killed early on, or killing early on.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i'm well know for my hatrid of anything not a Rhino or Drop pod as only 1 out of my 6 armys has any tank with an AV of 12+.

Eldar - Lots of Wraithguard and only walkers
Tyranid - Nuff said
Space Marines - Nothing but Drop pods and Dreadnoughts armour wise
Chaos - Only Rhinos
Blood Angles MkI - Jump packs. No armour other than Libby Dreads
Blood Angels MkII - Landraider armys so only armoured force


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My band of incubi!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Heatwave Suits.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

with my guard its my pair of hydras, i always field em, and with my CSM its my squad of zerkers with Kharn in a pimped out land raider


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Although I currently don't play yet due to the fact I'm still putting my armies together, once I do start I can see my outflanking Hellhound/Banewolf being my signature unit. Just for those who don't know the guard codex that well, Creed lets you bestow the scout USR on one unit in your army, which in my case will be my Hellhound, and the scout USR lets you outflank.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

pair of defilers so they only get half of the normal damage coming at them and they survive longer.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have played few games but everyone at my games shop recognises my bits build warhound. My defiler with the big tits is probably next. 
In battles it would be my balrog dp. Known for the fact that he rolled all 1's to hit and then all 1's for saves in the return round and died a messy and innefective death.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait is this signature unit; rule-wise (unique model/gear/squad combination) or model-wise (eg: a uniquely converted model).


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Wait is this signature unit; rule-wise (unique model/gear/squad combination) or model-wise (eg: a uniquely converted model).


Both!  

For me, it has to be that one Skull Champion. It has survived 2 turns in one go with a full barrage of ordnance from a battlecannon, a manticore, and a mass of Guardsmen. 

Only to be taken out by 2 vendettas, the last lascannon nfinally takign him down before he got into their lines T_T


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

For me, it would be my ba sanguinary guard that I converted into khorne raptors


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Two squads of 10 Dire Avengers with Eldrad and a Farseer, in matching Wave Serpents.

They are in every single Eldar army I have ever built.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Probably the 30 Assault marines I always take in my Blood Angel lists, even 1000pts battles. Other than that people will recognize my army by the converted Sanguinius that i like to use very often.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

mine has to be my ig vets with camo-cloaks and 3 sniper rifles 

mainly because they pin EVERYTHING! and i used a good lot of wood elf glade guard bits to make them


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Cruor99 said:


> For me, it has to be that one Skull Champion. It has survived 2 turns in one go with a full barrage of ordnance from a battlecannon, a manticore, and a mass of Guardsmen. Only to be taken out by 2 vendettas, the last lascannon nfinally takign him down before he got into their lines T_T


This must be Kharn before he became the Famous Betrayer, lmao,:laugh:

Mine Eldar it has to be the 10 (WO)men strong Banshee unit led by Eldrad, doom the enemy unit and BAM, they win every time.

My Chaos however would have to be my most awsomness converted Emperors 'Chump'ion, who is now a Khorne lord with a big two-handed Deamon weapon :crazy:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

My good old grots. Don't leave home without them.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Has to be my single unit of obliterators.

In edition 3.5, one oblit survived 3 turns of shooting from about 1000points of guard. 

He is now officially nicknamed "The Indestructible"


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Crisis Suits. They kick arse EVERY single time.:grin:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lord Rahl said:


> This must be Kharn before he became the Famous Betrayer, lmao,:laugh:
> :


Well actually, I have fielded Khârn in the same squad as that Skull Champion, whom I now realize I should name, and they have together taken the charge from a 20man choppa unit of boys, and Khârn having held up 3 rounds of combat before being finishing off the Nob with a powerclaw.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i have actually started getting the rep of "Spawn Lover" becuase i use Chaos Spawn in my 40k army. Why this is i don't know as i have only ever used a spawn once and that was when i created one. Maybe becuase the very first time i used Gift of Chaos it worked.......on Calgar!!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

a RAS with a PW & flamer; likewise a dakka pred(s) have been mainstays in my army unless were doing Spearhead


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> My band of incubi!


Ditto this.


----------



## Lexal Graves (Jul 25, 2010)

I've seem to have really good luck with my Necron Lord. In the Past couple of games, it's taken down by itself; a Space Marine Chapter Master, a 10 man squad of Thousand Sons, a Hive Tyrant, a 7 man squad of genestealers, and a Hammerhead (I think that's what it's called, the Tau tank?)

My Scarabs are cool too ^_^


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

My chaos dread is always my top killer, but never makes back the points spent on him, mostly due to the fact that he becomes my top killer by killing the rest of my army (especially predators). He once charged friendly units 4 turns in a row, killing 4 times his value of my own army. He is then usually killed by random krak grenades, which shouldnt happen, concidering my opponent has to roll 3 6s in a row, twice.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely my Nobz, every game they stomp, chomp and wack through most of my opponents supposedly "dead 'ard" units with ease and after facing them once often leave them calling my pride and joy cheese. Unfortunately they have an almost equal fail rate with their win rate; one time I had 12 Khorne Berserkers charge and kill about 3 of my Nobz while I killed only 2 since I wiffed all my PK attacks, needless to say I got run down  . Luckliy the subsequent time I faced the guy I wiped his khorne berserkers completely even though he had the charge. Down with Disney! All Hail 4kids!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

@Evil Beaver: Are you sure that Chaos Dreads can charge friendly units? The codex says "the nearest enemy", only when you go into a Fire Frenzy you may it your own guys... or did I read something wrong?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A fifteen man squad of blood claws with two flamers and a power fist packed into a LR crusader. Does more damage than a kick in the rocks.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

There are several rather well known models in my army, but the ones most likely to be recognised are: 
1, Kharn with a Commissar hat (planning on putting a kitten on the base for full effect) 
2, my EC Lash Prince with a Hive Tyrant's sword and whip 
3, my two Rhinos, the Murderous (Tank Shocked the Deceiver twice and killed him twice) and the Indestructible (survived a Baneblade's fire for two turns, thanks to cover) 
4, my EC Lord who stands on his bike and gestures forward with his sword (people keep asking me if hes the Doomrider)


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

@DestroyerHive- Thanks for pointing that out, you have saved the lives of hundreds of future chaos marines.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> @DestroyerHive- Thanks for pointing that out, you have saved the lives of hundreds of future chaos marines.


Lol, you're welcome:grin: I know people say Chaos Dreads are bad, but not _that _bad...


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

My maxed units of Missile Launcher armed Heavy Weapons units, before the introduction of fifth I use to own the board with this unit.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well Im a little spoilt for choice- I switch my armies around so frequently (not to new armies, just varying what I use) that having 1 signature unit is tricky... but there is 1 unit that is automatically played whwnever I use that army: I do of course mean my biovores. All the way through the last codex, and into this one my love of these geneous little guys knows no limit 
Even their endless attempts at forcing me to give away KP from the old mines couldnt diminish them in my eyes, especially when compared to the wonders they've managed... such as: Killing a whole unit of marines in 1 shot, killing marneus calgar while leaving his 2 termy bodyguards alive (made my smug opponent rather annoyed that he allocated enough hits onto calgar to wound him 3 times) and best of all: when I managed to destroy a vindicator, razorback and immobalise and weapon destroy a dreadnaught all in my first shot of the game.

They arent as fun anymore with the removal of AP3 and no longer having the 2D6+3 armour pen regardless of where the cenral whole is... but instead they are now one of the best anti-hoard weapons around (shame I dont play any hoard players really, but still good for killing fire warriors and other low T 4+AS troops).


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine is either my lovingly expensive 500 point death company Death Star unit, or my awesome Libby Dread wich is now known as the Killa Kan Killer from when it ripped apart 9 Killa Kans and a Mek in 4 turns


----------



## goldleader23 (May 5, 2010)

My signature unit would have to be all of my chimeras which i modeled with Guardsman sticking out of the top hatch with lasguns leveled =] such a "Scary" model. Fear the flashlight!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chosen in a decked out rhino sporting 5 plasma guns.

To date they have killed the fallowing in 1 volley.
-Carnifex, DP, at least 1 of every eldar tank, 8 man chaos terminator squad, 5 ST/TH terminators, Abbadon, and numerous other things. 
In every game I have used them they have almost doubled their points cost in kills. (with the exception of games against orks.)


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Probs One of my Sanguinary guard, who always seems to survive with Dante until they end of a game.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, ontop of my 9 incubi and archon in a raider. The Unit I emply with my custom 'Vampire Knights' chapter of CSM is probably another.

8 Khorne berzerkers led by 2 Chaos Lords with No marks and a Daemon weapons. All in a land raider.

Thats a potential 18 str 5 no save attacks from the lords combined. 28 str 4 (5 on the charge) attacks from the KBs and 4 str 8 (9 on the charge) no save attacks from the KB champ.

It's only a fun army where I just try and kill everything, and if my stuff dies/loses, so what. It's not competitive in thought. But most of the true blue Tourney armies aren't used to playing people trying to maximise death output, no matter where the source. They are more used to opponents trying to pick off key models and out manuver. So when you just charge a Land raider, 4 Rhinos and 2 Vindicators filled full of KBs at them they tend to panic a little.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

BOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!

No matter what point level my Daemon list is at I will always take the maximum number of units that can use Boon of Mutation over something that might be more effective. It doesn't always win, but it's fun and despite outcries from the flgs I refuse to take any non Tzeench HQ or Heavy Support.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't have a single unit I call my signature but there are 2 units that I have in nearly every game. 

Assault Squad - X10, lightning claw, X2 flamers
Assault squad - X10, Thunder hammer, X2 meltaguns

Add characters or priests or back up with baals and these guys can take out pretty much anything. my favourite guys too they're the reason I dislike full mech armies.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My lone Ork Nob, who once survived fire from a Tactical Squad w/ Missile Launcher, 3 Bikers and a Plasma Pistol from a Captain, who then charged in with his master-crafted power weapon. The Captain rolled three ones to hit, re-rolled one and got a two. I hit back with a PK, hit once, wounded, and then they failed their Iron Halo save.

I swear the the AoBR Captain is a cursed model. In every game I se him in, he performs terribly. Apart from the incident detailed above, he has:

1. Had a hole blasted in him by a Chaos Lascannon on turn 1 (Don't stand on tp of buildings)
2. Brought down by massed fire from Grotz (Don't underestimate Lasguns-sorry, Grot Blasters)
Melted by an exploding Baneblade (God Bless the Bio-Titan)

Midnight


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been taking a vindicator more and more


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd definitely have to say my meganobz (with my warboss and/or Ghaz leading them!) in their looted deffrolla battlewagon (sometimes it's a landraider, sometimes a hammerhead. The one I use depends on how I feel... lol).

Once, they managed to charge about 4 leman russes on the first turn (they were all destroyed), and another time Ghaz destroyed the Doom of Malantai the turn it landed (9 wounds doesn't help much against instant death... lol).

I've gotta say that their best moment was in an apocalypse battle. A squad of genestealers reduced a squad of marines to one lone ultramarine. My meganobz and warboss were close by, so I decided to help him out (I was on the imperial side. Go imperial orks!). They charged in and mopped the floor with the genestealers. That lone marine went on to survive until the end of the battle, lol. :laugh:


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

In an all infantry Guard army, it gets hard to have especially memorable units, but I have a three way tie between my Master of Ordnance (the bane of my Space Marine enemies existence), Imperial Stormtroopers (despite BS4 they are often worse than my normal guard, that is, when they even show up to the fight), and my Inquisitor Lord model who functions as a Lord Commissar.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

My Harlequin Hugafex...It's my only model that is completely painted in my nid army, it's a normal Carnifex With CC and ST and both sets are spread out as if to give something a hug (of death) tis the name and it got Harelquin because the paint job makes it look like a very large and slow Harlequin  so far it has killed three land raiders and 4 leman russ' in one tournament by itself nuff said


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Coincidentally enough my favourite unit just happens to be my all kissing harlies squad with a shadowseer and backed up by the phoenix lord Fuegan. Ever since I bought the Shadowseer they have never been fired upon. (Due to the fact my opponents have never rolled more than 6 on the 2d6. 

To date their victories as they clear accross the board are too immense but notable mentions must include Abaddon and his chosen retinue in one assault, pistoling a daemon prince to death, taking out calgar and Lysander in one assault phase and even taking down skulltaker and Skarbrand with juggernaught coterie in one bloody game for only 3 losses.


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

my helghast Imperial guard unit
it's not finished painting but im working on it


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

One of my Space marine Sargents. Managed to kick arse on his own and one of the very few in my army to not have a helmet... His name is slap-head.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

My unit of thunder hammer termies. I take them in nearly every list, and they hardly ever let me down. 

Also, the large number of deepstrike units I take. They may not show up till 5, but when they do they come down _exactly_ where I want them.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I forgot about my SW which are dual Runepriests with each having JotWW and one with LL and the other with MH they are my special character hunters.

And for my Children of the Damned army I'm have to bring my assault termie squad that I use to hunt down tanks


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

MY fully named Tactical squad with sarge the war spidr slayer and Chuckles the Hvy bolter marine!!

Chuckles is awesome!
2x assault termys
3x Land speeders
Lost count of how many guardsmen
MARNEUS CALGAR!!
And Many More!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

For Witch Hunters, it's my retinue. Those 10 models inexplicably worked, with conversions _and _paint jobs. I'm still unsure how that happened. Anyway, they've been in every game I've played with Imperial armies.

And my DE character is my archon who's made of Fantasy Elf, necron, and tomb king parts.

Yay for individuality!


----------

